# How to obtain a PPS number from an unwilling Landlord/Landlady?



## ivorystraws (11 Nov 2009)

Hi,

A quick question, h[FONT=&quot]ow to obtain PPS numbers if Landlord/Landlady is unwilling or slow to provide it?
I did pose this question to the revenue and they said that if I provide the rest of the information, they would be able to complete the request!? I'm hesitant to do this.

Anyone any experience of this or know if this is true?
[/FONT]


----------



## Setanta12 (11 Nov 2009)

Why the problem supplying the rest of the information ? You have to do this anyway ... ....


----------



## plant43 (11 Nov 2009)

ivorystraws said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question, h[FONT=&quot]ow to obtain PPS numbers if Landlord/Landlady is unwilling or slow to provide it?
> I did pose this question to the revenue and they said that if I provide the rest of the information, they would be able to complete the request!? I'm hesitant to do this.
> ...



Assuming this is for rent relief, you don't need the landlord's PPS number. I have completed a few requests for rent relief and never had to furnish the PPS number of the landlord and I always received the relief.


----------



## Towger (11 Nov 2009)

As Plant43 says, you dont need it for rent relief!


----------



## ivorystraws (13 Nov 2009)

Well that's perfect so if I don't need to provide the PPS number for the landlord/landlady (I'm assuming this is when you claim via application form?). I was attempting to claim rent relief online via the ROS website and you do need a PPS number for that.


----------



## plant43 (13 Nov 2009)

ivorystraws said:


> Well that's perfect so if I don't need to provide the PPS number for the landlord/landlady (I'm assuming this is when you claim via application form?). I was attempting to claim rent relief online via the ROS website and you do need a PPS number for that.



It's possibly changed but when I did it, I just left that field blank.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Nov 2009)

ivorystraws said:


> Well that's perfect so if I don't need to provide the PPS number for the landlord/landlady (I'm assuming this is when you claim via application form?). I was attempting to claim rent relief online via the ROS website and you do need a PPS number for that.


 
Unless that field is mandatory just complete as is. Alternatively do on paper form, will take a bit longer but will still be granted.


----------



## ivorystraws (13 Nov 2009)

Perfect, yea I'll try and submit it whilst leaving the field blank and see what happens. Hopefully that field isn't mandatory. Alternatively, as was mentioned, I'll just fill out the paper form. 

Thanks again everyone for all the feedback and responses. As always, a very helpful responsive service from the members of askaboutmoney... excellent!


----------



## Darando (21 Jan 2010)

I have the same issue - no PPS for the landlord even though I asked twice. All I have is his name and the bank details for the rent....I had a look on ROS and they only need name and Landlords address....could I just put the town and county where the bank is?

After all its €33 a month to me.


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Jan 2010)

Does your lease not have their address on it? If not, just put in the details you have and you should be fine.


----------



## Irish Spirit (21 Jan 2010)

just put in what you have & u dont need to include the PPS no online


----------



## Speedwell (22 Jan 2010)

Can anyone tell me if your LL would know if you apply for the rent credit?


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Jan 2010)

Speedwell said:


> Can anyone tell me if your LL would know if you apply for the rent credit?


 
The LL is not normally contacted directly in relation to the credit by Revenue although it may become an issue in any review of their returns by Revenue. In any event it should not matter as (a) you are entitled to the credit and (b) they should be declaring the rent anyway.


----------



## Irish Spirit (22 Jan 2010)

i 2nd Graham 07 100%


----------

